# Outcomes vs MedAssurant



## Karma (Sep 24, 2008)

After reading so many discouraging posts about MedAssurant, just wondering if Outcomes would be the better of the two. I have applied for both, received phone calls and tests from both, but deciding which to go with. Or perhaps  any other suggestions would be great for a remote coding job.


----------



## sherryjean27 (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, there are discouraging things about outcomes also. I've been with Medassurant going on 3 months, and I feel safe with them. You must be able to work 40 hrs. I know you won't keep your job long if you do not. Also, it is not hard to meet your quota. And they don't do it by day. They average it by week. That way, one day you may be able to do 120 charts because they are 2 pages long. And other days you may have long charts. It is just so convenient, and I think it is nice just being paid by the hour. If you choose MedAssurant, just communicate with your lead. Good luck in whatever you choose. Either way, it will be an experience and you can say you been there, done that!!


----------



## dfarris31651 (Sep 27, 2008)

I have worked for MedAssurant 1 1/2 years and it has been a great experience.  I am not sure why there have been negative posts about MedAssurant unless they are from people who could not meet the 40 per requirements, or just could not do the job.  I have never had one problem with the company, even when I have not been able to meet my productivity my lead took into consideration that all I had was really large reviews.    I have nothing to offer about Outcomes other than what I have read in these forums and they were negative, so don't know what to say about that company.

Good luck


----------



## ruhood (Sep 27, 2008)

*Good to hear from a "long-termer"*

Thanks "dfarris"!  We haven't heard from many who have worked for MedAssurant for more than a few months.  Thank you for sharing your experience...a positive one at that!

Questions for anyone who works or has worked for MedAssurant:
Do they have enough work to keep you busy for 40 hrs./wk.?  Also, I'm curious...how do people work a full-time job and make themselves available to MedAssurant for 40 hrs.?  Are they flexible on the days and time of day you work?


----------



## dfarris31651 (Sep 29, 2008)

MedAssurant requires that you work 40 hours a week, if you are new they require you be available during "regular business hours".  As a remote coder for MedAssurant you will have bi-weekly meetings that are required.  If you currently work a full time job, I would not take on a job with MedAssurant.  You have to be available for training, ongoing training, contact with your lead, etc.  AFter you are estabished with MedAssurant you are more flexible with the hours you work as a remote coder.

Again, if you already have a full time job, I would not take on a job with MedAssurant.  Others have tried and it does not work out well for the employee and employer.


----------

